# ION BD Socks/shin protector



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Anyone have these? I made a impulse buy at my LBS today and picked them up. Very comfy, don't even notice the ankle protection however you should bring your shoes with to see if they fit as the ankle protection might rub or be inside the shoe. It fits great with 5/10 impact shoes. The sock comes all the way up to the knee so these would fit under, or over depending on comfort, the lower part of some knee pads. I walked around for ten minutes with the shoes on to make sure there was no rubbing then spent a few minutes on a stationary bike. No rub or discomfort at all. You barely even notice the pads are there. They feel like a normal pair of socks once your on a bike. Lightweight, comfy and provides decent shin protection without looking like a storm trooper. More comfy than the g-forms I tried to try on (could never get them past the heel of my foot without ripping them). "The time will tell" in regards to durability and how many washes before self destruction but they look solid.


----------



## massi.rav (Feb 21, 2015)

Swissam said:


> Anyone have these? I made a impulse buy at my LBS today and picked them up. Very comfy, don't even notice the ankle protection however you should bring your shoes with to see if they fit as the ankle protection might rub or be inside the shoe. It fits great with 5/10 impact shoes. The sock comes all the way up to the knee so these would fit under, or over depending on comfort, the lower part of some knee pads. I walked around for ten minutes with the shoes on to make sure there was no rubbing then spent a few minutes on a stationary bike. No rub or discomfort at all. You barely even notice the pads are there. They feel like a normal pair of socks once your on a bike. Lightweight, comfy and provides decent shin protection without looking like a storm trooper. More comfy than the g-forms I tried to try on (could never get them past the heel of my foot without ripping them). "The time will tell" in regards to durability and how many washes before self destruction but they look solid.
> View attachment 969913


Confirmed. 
I am using these socks since four months. Great comfort, good protection and no rub at all. After several washing machine rounds, still look good. Overall a great protection above all for the shin (i.e. when the foot slips and your shin hits the pedal). I wouldn't use them in spring or summer time, too hot. Perfect during autumn or, even better, winter time because they are quite warm as well.

Max


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice socks, 10-4 on the hot weather,

I ride in the heat,
I bleed when I slip,


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

So I have a few months on these so I can finally give a review. 
Hot weather, not too bad actually. Yes they "feel" warm when you put them on but once your on the bike you never think about them, ever. They don't get too hot like most if not all dedicated shin protectors as they can become unbearable in hot weather. Not these socks, completely bearable in hot weather. 

Protection; never had a slipped pedal yet but the other day my front wheel spit up a large flat rock than nailed me in the shin. I didn't feel a thing. I mean, I felt it, but I couldn't feel it (Blow reference). In other words it didn't hurt and it did its job. Takes the sting out of low laying branches and vegetation. 
Durability;. Been through dozens of washes and holding up just fine. The last wash seemed to unglue the upper corner of the fabric inside that holds the pad in place. Easy fix as I can just reglue it. TBH it has lasted longer than I expected and is cooler than expected. 
Comfort; its a sock. Of course it's comfortable.

Overall I like them and will continue to use them until they fall apart then replace them as the price isn't bad at all.


----------



## tomson75 (May 25, 2014)

I'm interested. 

No US sellers? The website dropdown doesn't even have an option for the United States. They've got a distributor in Afghanistan, but...

Odd.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Strange. I thought ION was available world wide. 
I had two more rock strikes the other day and it reminded me why I need shin protection. I very rarely slip a pedal if ever but rocks seem to fly up all the time. Plus no more whip lashes from vegatation.


----------

